# Evolving Systems Inc. (EVOL)



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking threw ways to make money I came across this company. They are going to be paying out a one time dividend of $1.70 or 24.8% of the stock price. Now since this news has come up the stock price has jumped huge amounts. Do you think after a couple days of the special dividend being paid that the price will plummet and you would end up selling it for a loss equal to the dividend paid? 

Price/Share*: $6.85
Annualized Dividend: $0.20
Div. Yield: 2.92%
52-Week High: $7.75
% Off 52-Week High: -11.61%
52-Week Low: $5.20


Amount: Ex-Dividend Date: Record Date: Pay Date: Declare Date: Type:

$1.70 5/30/2012 5/18/2012 5/29/2012 5/8/2012 Special
$0.05 3/15/2012 3/19/2012 4/13/2012 3/7/2012 Regular
$2.00 1/4/2012 12/12/2011	1/3/2012 11/10/2011 Special
$0.05 9/7/2011 9/9/2011 10/14/2011 8/11/2011 Regular


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a stock on my watchlist that just did a similar special dividend, and that's exactly what happened. Have a look at RCL's 1 month chart (TSX).


----------

